# 4.5 week old puppy head shapes; can you tell?



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! So, here are 2 of the male puppies we have to choose from. We visit our breeder this weekend to choose our puppy and couldn't be more excited. This latest pic and the seemingly different head shapes had me wondering-can you tell a puppy's head shape this early? Does it look like the puppy on the right will have what's considered a more "blocky" head while the puppy on the left looks to have a more rounded head-the opposite of blocky-whatever it's called? Or is it too early to tell? The pictures I saw that were taken last week of the 4 males together also shows the one on the right looking to have a little bit of a broader head compared to his brothers, so I don't think it's just the angle of this particular photo. 3 out of the 4 males in this litter appear to have the more rounded, smaller heads. If there's a correct term for that, I'd love to hear what it is btw!

I'm not so concerned with head shapes as I am personality etc. But I did notice right away the difference between the two pups and now I'm curious. What do you think? And which do you prefer?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Why do you have to pick your puppy now? I could never imagine picking a puppy for personality at 4 1/2 weeks! They are just now starting to show their personalities. 

Everything changes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you get side photos? If you absolutely have to choose now, I would choose the one on the left - better backskull...I think... the photo doesn't have equiv. expression, etc and really, a head isn't what one chooses for, but instead body. They don't walk on their heads.


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

They both look adorable but I'm leaning to the block-head one on the right. Really, you should choose based on demeanor and personality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't think the one on the right will continue to be the squarest head. When they look that way at 5 weeks, they usually develop too much muzzle length wise.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If I were trying to pick a head this picture offers very little information. The puppies heads are in different positions and ear set and the way the puppy is using the ears can make a huge difference. 

I agree picking a 4-5 week old puppy is not a good time. They really don't look much at all like thier adult selves and personalities are still developing. I wait until 8 weeks for a much better time frame for both. If you breeder insist you pick now, just go with your gut and perhaps any personality insights the breeder might have. 

Honestly, once you have your pup, you won't care what kind of head his siblings had. As far as the puppy's head, look at the parents your puppy will likely have a head like either of them or a blend. If neither have a large head, it is very unlikely any of the puppies will.

Good luck in your choosing, both are adorable.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I actually prefer the one on the left, at this point, although the ear set might be a little low (or it could just be the angle). I prefer a taller back skull at this stage, on the theory that it's easier for them to grow into a larger back skull than to develop one later on. But, of course, it's really not possible to tell a lot at this stage.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Are you going to breed or show?? If not, the first happy puppy that gives me kisses has my vote. They are both beautiful!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree, if the breeder is making you choose (which I certainly do not believe in), I would pick the one on the left.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

This was Penny at 6 weeks and now at 11 months. She has the more narrow head.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for weighing in , everyone! You know, I just can't get over how helpful this forum is-I am really new at this and the information I learn with every post I make and every thread I read through has been fantastic. 

We are certainly not going to breed or show, this is just a furry family member for my husband and me. And head shape really has no bearing on our decision with which puppy to pick-I was mostly just curious about it and wanted opinions from others who are way more experienced with the breed than I am. (I've had 1 golden retriever, but she was older when she came to us and I was 10 years old-so little to no experience, really) I had NO idea about backskull, ear set, muzzle length, etc etc...thank you all again for taking the time to mention these things. And Gleepers, thanks for the photos of Penny-it was awesome to see what a pup with the more rounded head grew into-she is gorgeous! 

We do need to pick this weekend-the puppies will be a tad shy of six weeks then. I know it's early-but it was planned before I knew better, and that's my fault. I trust our breeder, the parents are amazing, and I'm just sticking with it now. If anyone has any suggestions about what exactly I should look for when we visit the pups this weekend so I can make the most informed decision possible this early, I'd very much appreciate it. Also, here are the other 2 males in the litter. The guy with the Mohawk nose is also adorable...they all are, they're Goldens!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I too picked out my pup at just over 4 weeks. I had 2 boys to choose from and I thought, I wanted a blockier head and a red pup, as I loved the red dad, with his blocky head. One pup, fit the bill and the other one had a rounder head and was blonder, like his mom. I ended up with the lighter pup, based solely on his personality and have no regrets.

Bodie, on the right.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Bodie, now. It's funny, I look at pictures of his brother and they both look similar now, with his brother, just being a little redder


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

wdadswell said:


> I too picked out my pup at just over 4 weeks. I had 2 boys to choose from and I thought, I wanted a blockier head and a red pup, as I loved the red dad, with his blocky head. One pup, fit the bill and the other one had a rounder head and was blonder, like his mom. I ended up with the lighter pup, based solely on his personality and have no regrets.
> 
> Bodie, on the right.


. Similar thing with us. Choice between 2. I initially wanted the darker one with the pretty curly ears. But that pup got board with us and went off to take a nap, Penny wanted to stay with us and that sealed it. She is the perfect pooch for us.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Our breeder picked both of our boys and they have been a PERFECT fit! With that said, I'm especially partial to the nose mowhawk (or zipper) - both of our guys have it! I don't think you can go wrong - good luck and can't wait to see all of the puppy pics!


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

You guys have beautiful dogs! Glad to hear others have picked early and it turned out well. And wdadswell, our pups share the same name, with a different spelling! Our guy will be named Bodhi


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Very cool! Anne, just go with your gut, is my best advice!


----------



## cagolden1027 (6 mo ago)

CashStringer said:


> Our breeder picked both of our boys and they have been a PERFECT fit! With that said, I'm especially partial to the nose mowhawk (or zipper) - both of our guys have it! I don't think you can go wrong - good luck and can't wait to see all of the puppy pics!


@CashStringer: I see that you're in southern California. Your dogs look perfect! What breeder did you use?


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

cagolden1027 said:


> @CashStringer: I see that you're in southern California. Your dogs look perfect! What breeder did you use?


Welcome to the board! The user you are quoting hasn’t been to the board in over 1 year. Here is a list of Southern California breeders:









Southern California Breeders List


Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list. A "*"...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## cagolden1027 (6 mo ago)

Coastal Pup said:


> Welcome to the board! The user you are quoting hasn’t been to the board in over 1 year. Here is a list of Southern California breeders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Coastal Pup thank you for this lead! Super helpful


----------

